# Ola with a new Washburn Solar V



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 12, 2015)

I love it. Dat fret access and beveling.


----------



## Skullet (Jul 12, 2015)

WIN WIN WIN!


----------



## Sumsar (Jul 12, 2015)

Well I never was a V guy, but it looks nice.
Also Ola with a non hipshot or evertune bridge = WTF?

I thought that if Ola was going to have a more pointy guitar he would have Washburn build him some new Dimebag guitars


----------



## Nag (Jul 12, 2015)

finally something that's not a superstrat


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Jul 12, 2015)

Ok ....






where i can send my money ?


----------



## Tisca (Jul 12, 2015)

All these nice Ola sigs and nothing for sale around these parts. No importer.


----------



## gabsonuro (Jul 12, 2015)

Tisca said:


> All these nice Ola sigs and nothing for sale around these parts. No importer.



dude even in canada/usa these are a pain in the ass to acquire


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 12, 2015)

gabsonuro said:


> dude even in canada/usa these are a pain in the ass to acquire



It's almost as if it was easier to get Strictly 7 Solars.  

Aren't folks still waiting on outstanding orders?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 12, 2015)

I like this.


----------



## HeadofaHessian (Jul 13, 2015)

I got a Solar17DLXC when the first run hit. I love that thing, its my favorite guitar I own. I want a six string model but no ones had them in stock.


----------



## mniel8195 (Jul 13, 2015)

I haven't seen a tone of people with the solar guitars?


----------



## Possessed (Jul 13, 2015)

I tried Ola's personal solar 16 in the musikmesse. To be honest, it not that good. The craftmanship is just ok. I have alreay find some finish flaws within just couple of minutes.


----------



## crystallake (Jul 13, 2015)

mniel8195 said:


> I haven't seen a tone of people with the solar guitars?



They're nearly impossible to find here in the US. I've been itching to try one out.


----------



## manu80 (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice
Already hard to find the regular solar, so the V's....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 13, 2015)

Someone made a thread awhile back saying that Washburn has been in the process of finding a new import factory. I'm not sure if that's true or not, though.


----------



## bnzboy (Jul 13, 2015)

crystallake said:


> They're nearly impossible to find here in the US. I've been itching to try one out.



To me Washburn is this mythical company that I have never ever seen any production model since 2007. In Canada it is super duper hard to find one and I believe most dealers who used to stock them are no longer associated with Washburn (or Randall). I would loooooove to get my hands on a Solar/Satan but I ain't paying that custom/shipping/tax by ordering one from the states. Delayed production from factories closing overseas also did not help...


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 13, 2015)

There is ONE distributor in France who has them, and only the asian made stuff with the lower specs. Not really interested but they'll have trouble selling them that way.


----------



## beerandbeards (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes I had a 16dlx reserved last year. After each month I'd inquire when it was arriving and each month it was pushed back. After like 3 months of waiting my sales rep talked to someone at Washburn who said they were closing the factory that was producing the Solars and wouldn't have any imports until a new factory was built. Basically, I'd never receive it and still wouldn't have to this day! You can order a USA model though


----------



## beerandbeards (Jul 13, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Someone made a thread awhile back saying that Washburn has been in the process of finding a new import factory. I'm not sure if that's true or not, though.



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...one-thinking-about-buying-washburn-solar.html


----------



## manu80 (Jul 14, 2015)

Washburn 23496 Washburn PX Solar 160C Guitarra Electrica Cuerpo Macizo DE 6 CU | eBay


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 15, 2015)

EDIT: Wrong thread.


----------



## jamesfarrell (Jul 15, 2015)

gabsonuro said:


> dude even in canada/usa these are a pain in the ass to acquire




Yep, the only company that seems to have their head out of their ass in regards to sig models is ESP/LTD and Schecter. 

I had my eye on the Ola Washburn 7 Solar. Been on backorder for months at sweetwater. 

The Jackson Dominion pro models same thing. Backorder for months. 
Don't advertise something you're not going to sell. 

These companies don't want to sell ****ing guitars, I'll buy elsewhere.


----------



## Seventhwave (Jul 15, 2015)

Pretty cool. Headstock looks kinda tiny on there for some reason.


----------



## beerandbeards (Jul 15, 2015)

I still want a 16dlx if they are available ever....


----------



## UrchineSLICE (Jul 18, 2015)

I think its funny that you guys are having trouble finding these, because oddly enough, the Sam Ash where I live has 2 Olas, and a Dominion. All of which might have been there for awhile.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 18, 2015)

UrchineSLICE said:


> I think its funny that you guys are having trouble finding these, because oddly enough, the Sam Ash where I live has 2 Olas, and a Dominion. All of which might have been there for awhile.



They're on backorder on a lot of online stores. So a lot of us who shop online are ....ed in that regard.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 18, 2015)

UrchineSLICE said:


> I think its funny that you guys are having trouble finding these, because oddly enough, the Sam Ash where I live has 2 Olas, and a Dominion. All of which might have been there for awhile.



And that's where the breakdown is occurring. 

Washburn either didn't plan properly or grossly exaggerated where they were in regards to supply chain. 

When all the big dealers received their first orders they just sent them to retail assuming they'd be able to order more to fill orders placed by folks online or from those wishing to get something other than a floor model.


----------



## SwanWings (Jul 19, 2015)

I've played a few washburns at Sam Ash, including one of the solar import models. I was not very impressed. A LOT of fit and finish problems, sharp and uneven frets, etc. probably could have been good with a realllly thorough setup, but definitely not something you could sling right out of the box.

TL;DR Unless they've changed something about where they manufacture them, you're not missing much


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 30, 2015)

Bumping. According to Ola, there's going to be a new line of Washburns revealed this year. I'm assuming the V will be a part of it. 

Also, instead of coming with the Custom 5/'59 set, they're going to come with his Duncan Solar pickups, which are basically the previous set tweaked to his specifications. 

And I just remembered what the V reminded me of... An old Hamer V.


----------



## bnzboy (Sep 1, 2015)

beerandbeards said:


> I still want a 16dlx if they are available ever....



Agreed. I love Ola's playing and the fact how much effort he put in to his music and instruments but I feel like Washburn screwed up. I never see Solar series available anywhere. I would love to get one if it is as available as ESP/LTD line up


----------



## Spectivum (Sep 14, 2015)

I played the 160 to get a feel for the shape/woods and was not impressed. The higher lines need to be much better to justift the price but I would say try before you buy.


----------



## Parallaxed (Sep 24, 2015)

This is Xavier from Washburn Parallaxe guitars . Just wanted to give you some heads up about the Parallaxe Solar guitars. They will be available again worldwide from upon early november 2015 , along with a number of new models, which we will start disclosing from upon Oct. 1st in our FB page. https://www.facebook.com/Washburn-Parallaxe-Guitars-503629793005757/timeline/


----------



## Skullet (Sep 24, 2015)

Parallaxed said:


> This is Xavier from Washburn Parallaxe guitars . Just wanted to give you some heads up about the Parallaxe Solar guitars. They will be available again worldwide from upon early november 2015 , along with a number of new models, which we will start disclosing from upon Oct. 1st in our FB page. https://www.facebook.com/Washburn-Parallaxe-Guitars-503629793005757/timeline/



Will Ola' V be available in 7 string form?


----------



## vilk (Sep 24, 2015)

I don't care for his strat shap at all, but I would eat that V right up!

I saw a Washburn V on the list the other day (it was one of those sorta curvy ones). It was a good price, but I couldn't handle the totally lame medieval cross type inlays (think Schecter).


----------



## Parallaxed (Sep 24, 2015)

Skullet said:


> Will Ola' V be available in 7 string form?



Not for 2015 / 2016 ...... but of course we will listen to suggestions.


----------



## HeadofaHessian (Sep 27, 2015)

I actually just sold a washburn solar 17dlxc on eBay (got more than I paid for it too!) I loved the guitar but after getting a jackson juggernaut ht6 I decided I needed an ht7 too and got rid of the washburn to fund it.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 27, 2015)

Parallaxed said:


> This is Xavier from Washburn Parallaxe guitars . Just wanted to give you some heads up about the Parallaxe Solar guitars. They will be available again worldwide from upon early november 2015 , along with a number of new models, which we will start disclosing from upon Oct. 1st in our FB page. https://www.facebook.com/Washburn-Parallaxe-Guitars-503629793005757/timeline/



Welcome to the forum. Please register for a Vendor account and limite promotional posts to the Dealers section of the site. Also please place your Washburn affiliation in the signature of your account.

You can register for a Vendor account here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/payments.php


----------



## Parallaxed (Sep 28, 2015)

technomancer said:


> Welcome to the forum. Please register for a Vendor account and limite promotional posts to the Dealers section of the site. Also please place your Washburn affiliation in the signature of your account.
> 
> You can register for a Vendor account here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/payments.php



Sorry I wasn't aware of it, my apologies !.


----------



## crystallake (Sep 28, 2015)

HeadofaHessian said:


> I actually just sold a washburn solar 17dlxc on eBay (got more than I paid for it too!) I loved the guitar but after getting a jackson juggernaut ht6 I decided I needed an ht7 too and got rid of the washburn to fund it.



I was eyeing that auction, but couldn't swing a higher bid.


----------



## Acrid (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Andromalia (Oct 2, 2015)

Available worldwide in 2048.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 2, 2015)

2016, the year of beveled Vs.
I think everyone just wants to show Jeff that bevels can be done tastefully, but they might not all be successful.


----------



## HeadofaHessian (Oct 3, 2015)

I love it! Im not a huge fan of V's but I'm really into this one!


----------



## patdavidmusic (Oct 3, 2015)

looks amazing!


----------

